# My WW2 Aviation Photgraphy



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm a pilot and do aerial and fine art photography. Thought you guys might enjoy this view.-Chris


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

nothing too interesting if you ask me...........


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

appreciate the opinion, ever see the cockpit of P-38F "Glacier Girl"?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

i've seen the cockpot of a normal P-38 is her's any different?


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

It's the most accurate restoration back to factory condition that is out there.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

I had the rare opportunity of being able to crawl around atop the mid section at the museum in Middlesboro, Kentucky where she is based, to obtain very detailed photographs. I had to really earn Bob Cardin's trust to be able to do that. If you followed her story, he was in charge of the expedition on the Greenland ice cap when they went to retrieve her and is presently the museum manager and caretaker of her.


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

You'll find a shot of the Glacier Girl cockpit on the latest posting.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Chris, I heard that Glacier Girl was in California getting some work done, but haven't been able to find out where. Have you heard?


----------



## aerofotografik (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. When I did my last shoot of Glacier Girl last April, they were running up the engines and finishing up an annual inspection. They had some plans to replace some tires and do some adjustments on the brakes. All seemed to be stuff they could do there, I would think. I really don't know why it would be out in California. I do know that Steve Hinton is the only guy they go to to fly it in airshows. I just sent Bob Cardin an e-mail this morning about what their plans where regarding the upcoming airshow schedule. Their web site may say also. Lost Squadron Museum - Glacier Girl - Middlesboro, KY


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Nothing on their website. I was hoping to catch a shot or 2 of the old girl while she was out this direction. I will keep asking about. I will check with the guys at Planes of Fame. They may know.


----------

